# Don't use your cell phone when driving in California



## Karen G (Jun 11, 2008)

Just got an email from AAA about a New California Cell Phone Law

On July 1st, a new California law prohibits using handheld wireless phones while driving. Motorists aged 18 and over may use a hands-free device to talk on the phone.

So residents and visitors in California should be aware.


----------



## RichM (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes - and this is a primary violation meaning you can be pulled over JUST for talking on a handheld phone.  Also, push-to-talk phones are not considered hands-free.

And, be aware: the $20 fine for 1st offense and $50 for infractions beyond the first seems low, but with penalty assessments, the total fines are actually at least $70 for the first offense and at least $175 for subsequent offenses.

Also, drivers under 18 may not use a cellphone, HANDSFREE OR OTHERWISE, at all while driving.

Some FAQ's:

http://www.dmv.ca.gov/cellularphonelaws/


and

http://www.aaa-calif.com/corpinfo/07-12-27-new2008laws.aspx?zip=92870


___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 11, 2008)

Thank goodness at least one state has taken action. I realize drivers do other things that distract them while driving but cell phone usage is the most frequent distraction I see on a daily basis. I only live 7.5 miles from work but will pass around half a dozen drivers every day talking on their cell phones while driving. Many inadvertantly slow down to well under the speed limit causing traffic to back up or drivers to have to go around them creating hazards for everyone else on the road. By contrast I usually see only 1 or 2 people in a month that are eating in the car, putting on makeup or driving without using their hands. It's not the cell phones are that much more dangerous as it's that they are used much more frequently.


----------



## Patri (Jun 11, 2008)

In our small town we had two people killed in car accidents within six months while on the cell phone. Both were also driving in bad weather at the time. 
Everyone needs to realize answering or making a call can wait until you are stopped in a safe place.


----------



## Art4th (Jun 11, 2008)

This has been the law in NY for several years but it is mostly ignored. You see people driving with the phone up to their ear all the time...even the police. I admit I am guilty of it too.


----------



## CapriciousC (Jun 11, 2008)

I got a headset for my cell phone at Target for under $15.  It just plugs into the headphone jack on the phone.  I generally try not to take calls while I'm on the road, but with the headset at least my hands are completely free.

My hubby's car has a Bluetooth setup so he can use the phone through the car stereo - it's pretty neat because I can hear my daughter talking from her carseat in the back.


----------



## Icc5 (Jun 12, 2008)

*No problem*

From what I've seen, the only people that think cell phones are not a problem are the people casusing the problem and using them as they drive.  I have a cell phone and have never used it and won't while driving.
Bart


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 12, 2008)

Icc5 said:


> From what I've seen, the only people that think cell phones are not a problem are the people casusing the problem and using them as they drive.  I have a cell phone and have never used it and won't while driving.
> Bart



The funny thing is, it's not a problem for them, it's a problem for everyone else on the road. They're oblivious to what's to what's going on around them when they're on the darn phone. 

One of these days I'm going to get a huge sign for my wife to hold when we get around one of these yahoo's that's either swerving in their lane, going considerably slower than traffic around them or sitting through a stop light (or stop sign) when they should be moving that say's in big letters *IT'S A CAR NOT A PHONE BOOTH!*


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 16, 2008)

Icc5 said:


> From what I've seen, the only people that think cell phones are not a problem are the people casusing the problem and using them as they drive.  I have a cell phone and have never used it and won't while driving.
> Bart



I agree with you 100%. It makes one wonder how people ever survived before there were cell phones. I never make nor take calls while driving.


----------



## Bob Andrea (Jun 16, 2008)

For a listing of states with cell phone laws click below



http://www.iihs.org/laws/cellphonelaws.aspx


Maybe this should be added as a sticky on the Travel board.

Bob


----------



## eoneguru (Jun 16, 2008)

Art4th said:


> This has been the law in NY for several years but it is mostly ignored. You see people driving with the phone up to their ear all the time...even the police. I admit I am guilty of it too.



Very true. I have also noticed that the law is mostly ignored. At times, the police have announced that they are going to crack down on offenders, but I haven't noticed any difference. If I get a call, while driving, I pull over before answering. If there is not a place to pull over, I'll wait until there is a chance to do so and then check the missed call log. As bad as driving while talking is, much worse is the practice that some young people engage in; "texting" while driving. I have heard of, at least, one fatal accident involving "texting" while driving. But, don't get me started on the value of "texting" under any circumstances. :annoyed: 

Ray


----------



## swift (Jun 16, 2008)

Another law that is ignored here very often is the one about driving through a school buses red flashing lights. Although, if they do decide to stop you it is a pretty hefty fine. From CDH:  The law requires you to remain stopped as long as the red lights are flashing (VC §22454). If you fail to stop, you may be fined up to $1000 and your driving privilege could be suspended for one year.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 16, 2008)

swift said:


> Another law that is ignored here very often is the one about driving through a school buses red flashing lights. Although, if they do decide to stop you it is a pretty hefty fine. From CDH:  The law requires you to remain stopped as long as the red lights are flashing (VC §22454). If you fail to stop, you may be fined up to $1000 and your driving privilege could be suspended for one year.


Here in Colorado, if the bus driver catches the license # of a vehicle running the flashing red lights, they can report that to the police and they will get a citation -- a police officer does not need to witness the offense.

Kurt


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 16, 2008)

School zones and School Bus flashing lights are two things Nevada takes very seriously.  If the school zone flashing lightsd say 15 mph and it is normally a 45 mph zone, ignoring it and continuing at 45 mph will get you a $650. ticket.  Bad as people drive here, I never see them ignore school zones.

The rule with flashing lights on bus zones may be different in Nevada than California, I'm not sure.  In Nevada, if the bus is on a divided street or highway, only those vehicles on the same side as the bus must stop behind it, not those on the other side.

There is an area by where KarenG lives that has a half dozenschool bus drop offs or pick ups a day.  It is at a signal, and in a very busy area.  The bus stops "far side" of the signal so the kids don't cross at all.  I sometimes find myself waiting for the signal with one of the buses.  The last time this happened, he waited to cross till most of the autos had gone, and then crossed slowly so the ones behind him could change lanes and pass him before he stopped.  He's my hero!  What a great sense of what's going on around you.  Its a busy street, and he helped the raffic flow immensely with his thoughtfulness.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 16, 2008)

Karen G said:


> Just got an email from AAA about a New California Cell Phone Law
> 
> On July 1st, a new California law prohibits using handheld wireless phones while driving. Motorists aged 18 and over may use a hands-free device to talk on the phone.
> 
> So residents and visitors in California should be aware.


Washington States very similar law will also start July 1


----------



## Luanne (Jun 16, 2008)

You know, in my opinion, law or no law, people shouldn't be on their cell phones when driving.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 16, 2008)

Recently I was nearly rear-ended at a red light by a young lady who was text messaging.  I could see her in my rear view mirror clearly.  She locked up her brakes, skidded to a stop inches from my bumper, and immediately went back to text messaging.  She drove with one hand and held the phone in the other,  even while skidding to a stop. :annoyed: :annoyed: :annoyed:


----------



## Blues (Jun 16, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Recently I was nearly rear-ended at a red light by a young lady who was text messaging.



You're very kind in your description.  IMNSHO, that was no "young lady."


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 16, 2008)

You also can not mount your GPS system on your windshield in Calif.


----------



## pammex (Jun 16, 2008)

Just a heads up in case you are driving in Mexico, it is also a law here, no cell phones while driving.....and you do not want to have to dispute this in another country, in another language...etc.etc..


----------



## missmarie (Jun 17, 2008)

I happened to read the CHP description of the new cell phone law in California.
I am probably pretty dense, but I did not see any mention of text messaging, which is a huge problem here. I think people could hold the phone in their lap and text away! I live here and I have to say the drivers in the OC are the absolute rudest individuals I have ever encountered. I can say this , since I was born here


----------



## deemac (Jun 17, 2008)

*driving while using cell phones*

Has a study been done re: why folk MUST talk while driving?    

In other words: 
-- Are they lonely while in the car?   
-- Are they afraid to miss a call? (don't cell phones have voice mail?)  
-- Does it make them feel important (all calls to them are high priority at the moment)? (Only They are capable to take care of everything -- even small problems?)   
-- Do they have a death wish?    

For years, I have always wondered why folk MUST talk on cellphones while driving?   In the old days, I used to think it was a perceived status thing --  they wanted folk to see that they could afford a cellphone.     

Nowadays, I just don't know/understand why they do it.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 17, 2008)

deemac said:


> Has a study been done re: why folk MUST talk while driving?


I think it comes down to people who think they are more important than they really are.  They would rather endanger those around them than miss one precious call.

What *really *irks me is when I am talking face-to-face with someone, and they interrupt our conversation to answer their cell phone.  I consider that extremely rude.    Call me old school, but I think talking face-to-face should take precedence over a cell phone any day.  Let the call go to voicemail, and then return it later for goodness sake!

Kurt


----------



## swift (Jun 17, 2008)

Part of the problem here is that many people live in "bedroom communities" and work in a town or city that has a commute of 30 min. or more. Although, we may see that start to change with the increase of gas prices.  During that drive many people are coordinating their family schedule, doing business calls, taking care of a lot of life's demands that if you didn't have to spend so much time on the road you would be doing from your own home/office. With this society that demands instant results I know my DH would loose a lot of business if he was not readily available by cell phone. When customers have a problem or a need they want it addressed NOW and if you can't they will find someone else who will. I hope that those (not TUGers but people in general) who complain about usage and driving pause for a moment and think about how they would react if they needed a service, called a company, instead of receiving an instant reply was told that they would have to wait for a reply until the service man was available leaving you hanging. Would you wait or would you move on? Having said this I am in total agreeance that those under 18 should not be on any device at all, hands free or other wise, since there time on the phone is mostly used for social time. I think more parents should invest in those phones that only call a small amount of programed numbers. I bet if they could only call mom or dad the phone wouldn't be used as much and save a lot of cell phones bills to boot.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 17, 2008)

swift said:


> With this society that demands instant results I know my DH would loose a lot of business if he was not readily available by cell phone. When customers have a problem or a need they want it addressed NOW and if you can't they will find someone else who will.


One of my biggest complaints is about service people or others who WON'T use their cell phone to let you know why they aren't where they are supposed to be at a certain time.  I don't advocate that they drive in a reckless manner, but since most people have cell phones  I don't understand why they can't give you a call and say they are delayed because of traffic or whatever.

It's quite annoying to wait around all day for someone who was supposed to be at your house at 10 a.m. and then they show up at 4:30 p.m. with no explanation.


----------



## CalifasGirl (Jun 29, 2008)

*why do people use the phone while driving?*



deemac said:


> Has a study been done re: why folk MUST talk while driving?
> 
> In other words:
> -- Are they lonely while in the car?
> ...


I live in LA where the traffic is unbearable. While commuting, you can multitask by returning phone calls while driving. Some people have commute times of 2 hours, so it's smart to multitask during the commute if you are able to do so.

I do not have a problem with this NOW, although I admit that it is a skill that must be learned, and it's not pretty during the beginning stages. I used to wobble and slow down as others have mentioned during the beginning stages, but I don't now. I don't think a hands-free set helps either. What is the problem is:

- Learning to dial only when you are stopped rather than moving.
- Texting only when you are stopped.
- Bluetooth headsets work best with voice recognition, but sound quality is poor due to cabin noise.
- There are times when you MUST have both hands on the steering wheel.

Talking to passengers in your car is about the same as holding the cell phone or using the headset to me. It's about learning to focus on driving rather than the conversation you are having. I agree that teens are more readily distracted, but so are people who are not good with technology. They might be fiddling with the phone longer than someone who is more practiced at it. And what about folks who are ADHD?

I can hear fine with my bluetooth set, but the person on the other end can't hear me well when I'm on the freeway. If I'm going at a slower speed, there is no problem, but the fast speeds on the freeway causes an engine noise that inhibits decent cell phone conversation. That's why I usually hold the phone in my hand.

There are times when I realized that I needed both hands on the steering wheel, which is why the hands-free set is good, but I always tilted my head and held the phone between my head and my shoulder. I agree that the hands-free set helps with this problem area, but dialing and texting can happen even with the headset.

I'm going to have to buy a WIRED headset for my phone. Unfortunately, the law says only one ear can be covered, but my phone only comes with a two-ear headset since it's an mp3 player phone. Hopefully, sound quality won't be different using only one ear instead of both.


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 29, 2008)

Gee, won't life be tough if you can't have a cell phone in your ear. You can rationalize all you want but the simple fact is that it is dangerous.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 29, 2008)

CalifasGirl said:


> I live in LA where the traffic is unbearable. While commuting, you can multitask by returning phone calls while driving. Some people have commute times of 2 hours, so it's smart to multitask during the commute if you are able to do so.



I don't live too far from you, Carson/Compton/Long Beach border, so I know how unbearable traffic can be.

But I am sorry to disagree, you are not to be "multitasking" while driving, you are to be driving.   

Don't mean to be disagreeable, but I support the no cell phone while driving ban that goes into effect this Tuesday.


----------



## CalifasGirl (Jul 3, 2008)

*no disagreement*

I am not against the law. I really don't think it will help, though. People will still text, and people will still dial while driving, and that's far more dangerous than holding a phone to your ear. I've seen people eat in their cars, put makeup on in their cars, choose CDs/radio stations in their cars, too, which are all dangerous. In fact, I was behind a car that crashed because the woman in the car was fiddling with her radio. It was a bad wreck, too.

We'll see if the accidents due to cell phone usage goes down. I have been driving with the cell phone for a while, and I haven't been in any accidents due to the cell phone at all...knock on wood.

I have been in accidents due to careless driving, though, and none of them were on their cell phones! Like the guy who slammed into me because he saw a parking space on the other side of the street but didn't see me go through the green light. He had no problem seeing the open parking spot and made a U-turn right into me. I guess that's the price you pay for living in congested areas. He hit me in the driver's side front axle, which made me spin around 180 degrees, facing the wrong side of the street. I was lucky since if he had hit me another few inches onto my door, I wouldn't be replying to this thread today. I'm sure I would have been dead.

So, no, another law to make driving safer is OK by me, but we'll see if the law really brings any results.

No disagreement at all from me, although I suspect I have people looking down on me for admitting to talking on the cell phone while driving. I feel the condescending sneers right now.


----------



## short (Jul 5, 2008)

*Unexpected consequences.*

My DD friend drove down from San Francisco to So Cal for the weekend and reported she saw 3 cars slowdown unexpectedly and pull over to the emergency lane on 101 freeway.  She thinks they were answering their cell phone and had not previously seen this behavior before.

I saw someone pull off to the side emergency lane last night in the 25 minutes I was on the 101 freeway.

So cell phones are still creating traffic hazards in So Cal.

Drive safe.

Short


----------



## ricoba (Jul 5, 2008)

CalifasGirl said:


> ... although I suspect I have people looking down on me for admitting to talking on the cell phone while driving. I feel the condescending sneers right now.



Nope, not me...

In fact I agree that the law won't make better drivers out of already good drivers.

But I do think that it just gives one less distraction for drivers here in LA to deal with.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 6, 2008)

July 1, I was traveling in our city and this guy pulls up to an intersection yakking on his cell phone.  A local officer of the law was traveling along with the flow of traffic and promptly pulled over and waited for the guy to turn and pass him.  I watched with interest as the officer's car lit up and pulled the guy over.  It made me feel a bit better to see this at least once, as we can all attest to those instances where some nut breaks the law and we ask, "Where's the police?"  

Marty


----------



## CalifasGirl (Jul 19, 2008)

*another cell phone problem*



short said:


> My DD friend drove down from San Francisco to So Cal for the weekend and reported she saw 3 cars slowdown unexpectedly and pull over to the emergency lane on 101 freeway. She thinks they were answering their cell phone and had not previously seen this behavior before.
> 
> I saw someone pull off to the side emergency lane last night in the 25 minutes I was on the 101 freeway.
> 
> ...


Yes, multiple cars stopped in emergency lanes on the freeway to answer cell phones will cause everyone to slow down. That's not good either.

I remembered why I don't use a wired headset anymore. Unless you attach it before you start driving, trying to attach the wired headset into the tiny little opening in your cell phone while you are driving is WAY more dangerous than just answering the phone without the darn headset.

I guess I'll be using the bluetooth headset instead. That's a lot safer than trying to attach a wired headset when you forget to set everything up before driving.

Can you imagine explaining to the other party, "Well, I was trying to attach my ear piece to my cell phone, but then I rear-ended you because I couldn't pay attention to you suddenly stopping and see the opening in the phone at the same time..."


----------



## MRSFUSSY (Jul 24, 2008)

*As Posted Above....*

New York has had this law for quite a few years.  Easy to make the law, very hard to enforce.  I don't even mention it any more because I received so much FLACK about how stupid it was, I gracefully withdrew.  With the latest findings (?) in the news about cancer and cells I wonder if it will make a difference!  Most of the rebuttals that I got about talking on you cell phone was what is the difference if you are talkig on the phone or taking to someone sitting next to you, or scolding the children in the back seat etc.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 24, 2008)

When the law first came into effect on July 1, I noticed that it generally was being obeyed.  Lately though, I have noticed more and more people returning to using their cell while driving and even texting!


----------



## debraxh (Jul 25, 2008)

I just wish they had the guts to make the law more strict --no cell phone usage period, while driving. Hands free device or no...no texting...no blackberry, etc.

On the way to work this morning a guy pulls out in front of me in a 40mph zone.  Continues to drive ~30mph.  Runs a red light.  Merges onto the freeway going ~30mph.  When I finally have the opportunity to pass the oblivious idiot, I see he is holding the headset up to his ear with his left hand.  I'm sure he was one of the first to complain about the "hands free" law and always claims he can drive fine while on the phone, so what's the problems?

And pulling over and stopping on the freeway, except in the case of an emergency, is also illegal.


----------



## laura1957 (Jul 26, 2008)

debraxh said:


> I just wish they had the guts to make the law more strict --no cell phone usage period, while driving. Hands free device or no...no texting...no blackberry, etc.
> 
> On the way to work this morning a guy pulls out in front of me in a 40mph zone.  Continues to drive ~30mph.  Runs a red light.  Merges onto the freeway going ~30mph.  When I finally have the opportunity to pass the oblivious idiot, I see he is holding the headset up to his ear with his left hand.  I'm sure he was one of the first to complain about the "hands free" law and always claims he can drive fine while on the phone, so what's the problems?
> 
> And pulling over and stopping on the freeway, except in the case of an emergency, is also illegal.



On 3 separate occasions I have almost been struck by fools talking on a cell phone.  Each time the other driver was closer to my own age (50) than a teenager, so it always makes me angry when people want to make special laws for teens not to talk on cellphones.  In my own experience it is "older" people who have been more of a problem!   

I don't make calls (or text" while I am driving.  I always have my phone with me, if anyone calls and I am alone in the car I pull over when I get a chance and check the caller ID or voice message.  Everyone who is ever in the car with me knows enough to answer the phone for me if I am driving.  I never understand what could be SO important that it cant wait a few minutes.


----------

